# What breed should we get?



## brady (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forumn and have not had any luck searching older posts. We recently purchased a small farm and would like to raise goats but need some suggestions on what breed would be best for us. Here are some of the requirements we are trying to meet:

1) Produces milk for drinking and cheese-making
2) Preferrably smaller and easy to manage
3) A breed that might be threatened or endangered
4) Friendly

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!
Brady


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll let those who own Nigerian Dwarfs give you more info, but that's the first breed that popped into my head and met at least three of your four criteria - good milk both production wise and taste wise, small, and friendly.


----------



## brady (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the fast response. I've done a bit more research and there just aren't that many breeds of goats on the endangered list; but Nigerian Dwarfs are on the recovering list so that would actually meet the last criteria!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love my Nigerian dwarf goats! The milk is excellent... I make cheese, ice cream, soap.. and we drink it. (not the soap, ha ha ) They are lovely goats and easily handled (by a smallish lady) I'd also like to try Mini-manchas when I have more room. The la mancha disposition is supposed to be so nice... The Nigies can be real charactors.. they are easily trained, and pretty smart.. at least that is my experience.
Good Luck.. and welcome to the forum from Washington State!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to TGS! I personally am a fan of LaManchas and Nubians. They are on the large side however, so if you decide to go with them, you may want to go with Mini-Nubian or Mini-LaManchas. LaManchas have very sweet dispositions, and produce a lot of milk. Nubians produce (on average) a little less milk, but have higher butterfat content which is good for cheese. Your production level really depends on the particular goat though. Just my opinion.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nigerian dwarf goats are good milkers (their milk is absolutely delicious!!!) and very friendly! If you like things about one of the bigger breeds but don't want the size, then you might want to go with minis. Minis are a cross between Nigerians and one of the bigger breeds. Nigerians can be quite headstrong, so if you are looking for a more laid-back personality, you might try mini-Manchas.

Edit - Frosty, we were posting at the same time! :hi5:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with what everyone had said so far!
If I remember right, LaManchas have milk that is most like cows. But for production, nothing beats an Alpine in my opinion; they don't hit the highest a Saneen can, but I tend to find them more even in production, producing a large amount consistently. Unfortunately, they are pretty big, probably the second biggest breed. So I agree what Milkmaid and Frosty say. Minis may be the way to go. I'd definitely agree on a Mini Mancha (munchie!!!) or a Mini Alpine. Nubians tend to be on the noisier side, and my Nigerians are noisier than my other goats, so I feel a mini nubian may be extra noisy. Also, my Nigerians are pretty stubborn (though that doesn't mean much since I can just pick them up if they are miss behaving, but it is tiring). Manchas and Alpines are more laid back generally.

Like you said, there aren't many rare mini breeds. The rarest milking breed I can think of in the US is the Golden Guernsey. There are only like, two herds in the states, and they seem to be hard to get from them. They aren't super big, but they are a full sized breed.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Speaking of traits associated with different breeds... I have heard many people say they dont like Nubians because they are so boisterous and strong willed. I only have Nubians for the most part and those traits don't really bother me. But I thought its ironic that by far the loudest and most bullheaded goat I have is the only one who isn't a purebred Nubian. Lucy is half Nubian and half Toggenburg and she is a knucklehead and she NEVER shuts up whew... :shocked:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

WELCOME!!!!! :wave: 

I REALLY like my Alpines, they are sweet, colorful, pretty, and have the SWEETEST MILK!!!  You can make ice cream, yogurt, cheese, and anything else else you make with milk!!!!!!! They also produce about a gallon and a half a day. (I have a FF that's producing a gallon and a half :shocked: )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like my ND's! They are small easy to handle and can produce quite a bit if you have a well built well bred doe, and it is great for drinking and cheese making. They are very friendly, we just got two new does and I am very surprised at how quickly they got used to us, they come running to us when we go in the pen! They are so sweet!! They come in TONS of colors and some have blue eyes!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Personally I would go with a bigger breed. My Nigerian Dwarf wether is the hardest goat I have to handle lol! I have nubians and even my buck is easier than my ND. The ND is a pet and companion animal, and so so kewt, but not as friendly and not as sweet as my Nubians. That is my very very limited experience talking. He also eats just as much as everyone else and is harder to keep fenced. It might just be him, but I like my nubians a lot more. My son however likes the ND. :shades: 

I also like the udder and production of the larger breeds better. Easier to milk, more milk and you can have less animals for the amount produced (though less is not always better ROFL!) 

Something nice about the NDs are their size makes them really easy to transport. A medium sized dog crate and you are good. The larger goats are harder to transport. 

Anyway, I just wanted to put in there that just because a goat is larger does not make them hard to handle. Goats are very trainable.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Personally I am a lover of LaManchas and Toggenburgs. While Toggenburgs have the lowest height requirement for standard goats all the Toggs I have been around are large robust animals so probably not for you if you want something smaller. Plus they very much have a mind of their own and are sometimes a I'll only do it if its my idea type of goat. You also have to be careful because some Toggenburgs have very strong milk as they were bred for cheese making. LaManchas are on the smaller standard size. They are exceptionally sweet and their little earless heads are just so darn adorable in my opinion. Their milk is normally sweet and sometimes can rival the creaminess of a Nubians seeing as they were originally created by crossing with them. 

I really wouldn't call Nigerians a recovering breed. I'm getting very frustrated trying to find standard sized goats around here. Everyone either is selling Nigerians or Mini's and I'm getting pretty upset with it. If I do find a bred doe for sale that is standard she's been bred to a mini!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

If you are thinking about cheesemaking you should look at the information on the Pholia Farm website.

I have no trouble handling my Nigerians (food is a great motivator).

All of my milking does were super easy to train on the milkstand and stand perfect while I milk. I did notice it was a lot easier to milkstand train them if the kids are pulled right away and the first freshening doe is put right up on the milkstand after kidding. At least for me.

Everyone has their own managment style, find what works for you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I should also add that no matter what kind of goat you get, they will be MUCH easier to manage if you have a good setup - (strong fences, etc.)


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

If you are looking for smaller... Nigerian Dwarfs seem like they would be a good fit. Also Mini Nubians, Mini Alpines, Mini Manchas, or Mini Toggenburgs would be on the smaller scale with high milk production in mind. 

Welcome to the goat world and best of luck!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If you are looking for something really unique/rare/not many of them around check out the golden guernsey goats ... while they arent a 'true' english GG they are still beautiful goats and bugger all of them around. They are a medium sized goat and give lovely milk suitable for drinking or cheesemaking. And any goat can be friendly provided it is raised the right way.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My mistake, looks like there have indeed been some pure embryos brought into the states

http://www.southwindfarms.org/GGGoats.htm


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If you scroll to the bottom of this page it describes the GGs in the US and has some contact details

http://www.goldenguernseygoat.org.uk/br ... rnseys.htm


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

And one more

http://www.stuckerquarterhorses.com/guernseys.html


----------

